# 19th Annual Southern Maryland Amish 100



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

For those of you looking for a Century ride in rural Southern Maryland, consider the 19th Annual Southern Maryland Amish 100. This year, the starting and finishing location will be Chopticon High School in St. Marys County. 

Please visit the site for information and registration options. 

http://www.paxvelo.com/amish100.shtm

The following general info is directly from the link:

Chopticon High School
25390 Colton Point Rd., Morganza, MD 20660
Saturday September 20, 2008

Half Metric Century - 35 miles, 2 Metric Centuries - 62 miles each, English Century - 100 miles

This year, your ride will take you by the fields and wooded roads of St. Mary’s and Charles Counties. The ride is fairly flat with some rolling hills. You ride by many quaint Amish farms. You’ll get to pass Amish buggies on the shoulder, watch for road apples! We will be providing you with well stocked rest stops featuring healthy snacks, cue sheets, well marked routes, SAG vehicles, mechanical support by Patuxent Adventure Center.

At the end of the ride have a refreshing shower then stay and enjoy a picnic lunch of burgers, chips, sodas, and fruit all prepared especially for you by PAX Velo. Picnic is from 10:30 am to 4:30 pm.

We offer a 100% Cotton T- Shirt. Register early to ensure you get one!

This year again we are going to support the Three Notch Trail - a trial in St. Mary’s County dedicated to the pedestrian and bicycle community.

Race Day Registration is from 7 a.m. - 9 a.m. and the route opens at 7:00 a.m. You can register and ride. There will be no mass start. 100 milers please begin the ride No later than 8:30 a.m.

Rest Stop 1 open 7:15 a.m. to 10:45 a.m. / Rest Stop 2 open 8:05 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. 
Rest Stop 3 open 9:45 a.m. to 4:10 p.m. / Rest Stop 4 open 7:45 a.m. to 3:45 p.m.


----------

